# Delete Conversations? (im/pm)



## lana (Jun 12, 2015)

How do I delete old conversations under my inbox?

I'm talking about Instant Messages/Private Messages that I want to delete.

I can see how to select them...but where do I go to delete them?


----------



## lana (Jun 14, 2015)

Help? Anyone? Moderators?

How do I delete conversations in my instant message inbox?

Thank you!


----------



## lana (Jun 28, 2015)

Still waiting for an answer...please


----------

